# Dark water, moonless nights.



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/columns/sutton_keith/1786338.html


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

That just about sums it up.Thanks for sharing it.


----------

